# pulling front bumper ??



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how difficult it is to pull the front bumper ? I see the 3 screws on the top at the front edge just under where the hood rests and the screws in the fender wells. Are there others im not seeing ??


----------



## QwikSilver04 (Dec 25, 2010)

No, its just the three in each fender well and the 3 under the hood and then just pull it around the plastic fender wells but be careful and dont try and force it too much, but it should pop right off, it took me about 5 mins to take mine off. Good luck :cheers


----------



## x2jesse1x (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes please be carful. When I did my monaro conversion I broke a clip on my GTO bumper


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Read This:

Bumper Removal / Grill Install instructions and pics… - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------

